# Look 555



## clc2005 (Dec 1, 2006)

What are peoples views on the 555 say compared to something like a kuota kharma? I ride hilly 40 - 100 miles so need a comfortable ride I know both framesets weigh the same and cost about the same as well i.e UK£900 which is about US$1600


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

The Look handles better. I bought a Kharma and sold it within a year. It was totally ridable it just didn't corner or descend as well as a Look. I am selling my 555 now because I should have bought a small. With a 73.5 seat tube angle the medium has too much reach for me. I just found a leftover '05 461 in small. That should do it.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

I like my 555. Hilly terrain would work well. Its light and has a steep enough st to put you over the pedals. Its a fine bike for the price.


----------



## jdent (Nov 29, 2006)

I've been checking out a Look 555 at a LBS. It rides stiffer than I thought a carbon frame would considering my weight (195lb). I was originally looking exclusively for a Cannondale Six13 but can't find any my size (50-52cm) to test ride.

Has anyone ridden both of these bikes who can give me an unbiased opinion?


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*Stiffer?*



jdent said:


> I've been checking out a Look 555 at a LBS. It rides stiffer than I thought a carbon frame would considering my weight (195lb). I was originally looking exclusively for a Cannondale Six13 but can't find any my size (50-52cm) to test ride.
> 
> Has anyone ridden both of these bikes who can give me an unbiased opinion?


Not quite sure what you mean jdent... What carbon frames of late have you found "noodly"? Noodly carbon bikes of the Giant Cadex and Trek 2300 days are for the most part gone... Most carbon frames anymore will be pretty stiff as they come, with the exception of the more "flexy" frames you will find with steel and ti stuff. Most of the carbon bikes nowadays will be overbuilt in the bb area and I think what you are mentioning is the relative INFLEXIBILITY of the compact frame. Cannondale, with their aluminum history and historically straight, severe stays and shorter wheelbases were stiff, but also harsh rides... but likely more due to the geometry and materials than anything. 

The 555 rides like it is... a seemling more compact cockpit relative to some of the more euro-geometry models like the 481, 381, etc. 

In my quick spins with the Six13 (mind you in running shoes in street clothes)...around the block and sprinted it in the parking lot... it felt lighter than I had expected, and rode longer than the traditional cannondale. The true test of curved seatstays... vs straight ones... is in the more chattery sections of roads and how they handle more severe power during sprints, etc. All in all, the Six13 seemed generally a nice bike... given that I did not race it, ride it...etc... I don't think it would be my dream bike, nor is there anything overly spectacular about it. But if you like the looks and componentry of the bike vs the Look 55 in front of you... and the prices are compatible... get the one that fits you better, or you just simply "like better"... I dont think you could go "wrong" with a properly sized Six13. 

Strangely, same could be said about the 555. Look knows its stuff and the 555 is what it is, a light compact carbon bike. Quality of the bike is really nice and when you ride it, you are not disappointed. You get what you pay for. Solid bike that handles well and is well adapted for a variety of uses.... long rides, crits, climbing, etc. It doesnt offer much in the line of tricked out features or specially molded aero features... but its not supposed to. Its a solid bike, that is comfortable, light and and stiff, well balanced so that it handles nimbly if properly fitted.


----------



## jd2905 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I've narrowed my search for a new bike between the Look 555 and Tarmac Pro. Tough decision. Both ride great on the short spins that I've taken them and are very sharp looking bikes, the Tarmac with its radical racy look and 555 with traditional lines.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

im thinking about getting this frame right now, i just dont know what size to get, im about 5'9" and about a 30" inseam... any help?


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Take a peek at the fit system at WrenchScience as a baseline to compare with the geometry of the frame posted on the Look website. It was extremely close to the professional fit I had done before I picked up my 555.

https://www.wrenchscience.com/Login.aspx?ReturnUrl=/Secure/Fit/Height.aspx?stylecode=R&stylecode=R


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*Im 5'9...*



CaliBuddha said:


> im thinking about getting this frame right now, i just dont know what size to get, im about 5'9" and about a 30" inseam... any help?


Im 5'9 and have a pretty short inseam. Is your 30 cm a pants inseam or a cycling inseam? I ride a 51cm Look... but with frames, I dont measure by inseam. The most important measurement is TT. I have several bikes, from 51cm to 54cm sizing, all have TTs or ... vTT ctc lengths within .5 cm of each other. Not sure this will work for you, but Im thinking that anything around a 52 give or take should be sufficient.


----------

